

Using Static Analysis for Ajax Intrusion Detection - nbpoole
http://cs.brown.edu/people/sk/Publications/Papers/Published/gkj-stat-anal-ajax-id/paper.pdf

======
jdp23
Javascript is a really difficult language from a static analysis perspective,
and they're still special-casing a lot to get to something useful -- for
example, in the Prototype toolkit, they had to change about 5% of the code to
get it to analyze well.

